# Black Trim



## TINO (May 23, 2011)

Fed up with the black plastic round the wheels on my cx-3 dirty all the time.

How can I bring them back too black ????:wall:


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

C1 C4 C5 all work well on black plastic trim.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Solution finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I used car pro d lux on my cx5, been on a while now and I love the stuff, take a look at my thread in the projects and see for yourself 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Solution Finish would be what I would suggest, we really like this for trim which has faded. 

Other than that as also has been said I would use Gtechniq on the trims. 

HTH


----------

